# 98 start menu



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

Hi All,
I have a computer that has given me trouble and I want to try reformatting the Hard drive. I cannot get into the 98 start menu because when I try to use the restart command it will not go into it. Is there another way to get to the 98 start up menu?
This computer goes into it fine. Is there another way to format C?
Thanks


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Boot to a W98 boot diskette and run the format from the A:\> prompt. You can create a W98 boot disk on any W98 PC.

Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Add/RemovePrograms>StartupDisk>CreateDisk 

Then insert the diskette in the PC you want to format and restart the PC. It should boot to a boot menu with 3 options. Assuming you want to reinstall W98 from CD after the format, take the option for "Start w/CDRom Support". Then I'd suggest you make sure you have CDRom support before you format the drive. Once your sure you have CdRom support, type the following at the A:\> prompt .... 

format c: /s


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You can try with the bootdisk as Bryan posted.

If formatting drive C is the target then try any of these and they should work -

1) Start->Shutdown->Restart in MS-DOS mode->Ok

You'll be taken to the C:\Windows (or any other) prompt. Once at the prompt type the

*format c:* - This will only format the C drive.

*format c:/s* - This will not only format the C drive but also copy the required system files.

2) Start->Shutdown->Restart->Ok

Tap F8 constantly when the system starts. This would load the bootmenu/start menu which you want and from there you can use the commands listed above!

If you ask me the 1st method is the easiest of all!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

PVC, it's early in the morning so I may be missing something here but as far as I know, you can't format a drive if your running the format command from the same drive that your going to format.


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

Hi All,
I was able to format the hard drive but now I cannot get 98 to come up. When I put the cd (win 98) in it won't come up. The 98 startup disk takes me to a C: prompt but when I try dir/p it only gives me command.Com & 0 dir 4,102.01 free.
Any suggestions ????


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

So your booting to the W98 boot diskette and your taking the option for "Start With CDRom Support". 

Then your getting an A:\> prompt, is that true so far?


BTW, did you check to see if you had CDRom support before you formatted the drive like I suggested above?


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

Hi Bryan,
Yes, I used the 98 disk and got the A: drive and went to the C: drive and typed dir/p and got 1 directory and another with 4102.01 MB free.
I have tried both options, with the cdrom and without cdrom. I understand that the /s gives me cdrom drivers but maybe that is not true. 
Do I need to go to the fat32 & if so how do I get there?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Assuming you took the option to "Start with CDRom Support", insert the W98 CD, type in the following and press enter.

d:\setup


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry, I wasn't thinking. I should have told you to try typing in the following. 

e:\setup 

To clear this up for you, /s switch on the format command doesn't have anything to do with CDRom support. It loads the some system files to the hard drive and it's not really necessary to use with the format command but I'm use to using it by default. 

The CDRom support is provided by the W98 boot diskette when you select the option "Start with CDRom Support". As it attempts to start and give you CDRom support, somewhere on the screen at the very end, it tells you what drive letter it has temporarily assigned to the CDRom drive. It will look something like this, "Drive X =MSCD001", where "X" is the drive letter that's been temporarily assigned to your CDRom drive for the install. On a normal two IDE drive system, one hardrive and one CDRom drive, you'll get drive letter E: to use for the CDRom.


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

Hi Bryan,
I got it. I thought that I had tried the D:/setup but I guess that I hadn't. This damned computer has beem giving me trouble since I got it. (not the one that I am on now) I have loaded 98 and then I went to load 98 second edition and now it hangs up when I start to do it. I will keep trying.
BTW... I was able to format C: while I was in the C drive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

13buddy,
Good to know that the first step is completed, format c:

What are the problems during the installation? Hope that completes too the next time

Bryan,
Sorry for the late reply(time zones)

Yep! We can do that. Infact I've done the same many times and glad that it worked out for 13buddy too

One thing that cant be done is one *cannot* format the C: drive from Windows. You sure know this but just a small piece of info

So you can format D drive from D:\> or E drive from E:\> or any other prompt too.

Have a great day


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

PCV9,
The damned computer is a problem. ( not this one) I finally got it formatted and then went to put win98 on and it would not go on because all records were off. So I went to my CD for a new computer and put it in and after several times I got it installed. Then I wanted to install 98SE and after about 10 times trying ( because it kept freezing up) I finally got it.
Then trying to install Norton System works I had many errors trying to get it in. I never had any problem when I installed it on this computer. I feel that there is something radically wrong with the other computer. I have had many errors with it and they are too numerous to mention. I don't know enough about computers to suggest what it is but errors do not follow any pattern. They just jump all over the place. I have decided just to junk the machine. It is not too old but I have had it with it.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

There could be few things causing those errors,

1) Problem with RAM

2) Problem with HDD

What were the errors during the Win 98 SE installation? Do you remember any??? Trying 10 times to install isnt a good thing.

Did scandisk show any HDD errors? Also what are the exact errors during the installation of Norton Systemworks?

Need some more info.


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

PVC9,
I don't remember all of the problems with Installing 98 but many of them were freezing up. The norton install was error of files. i.e. location of virus definitions not located / winfax basic file corrupted/ rescue disk not loading. 
I thought that maybe the cd disk was not working correctly but i loaded Quicken with it and it loaded fine. The Norton systemworks loaded fine on my good computer. I am continuing to work with it and I will keep track of the errors that I get.


----------



## 13buddy (Apr 27, 1999)

PCV9,
I noticed that you mentioned scandisk and I seem to get HDD errors all of the time. Even after running scandisk again I get another error. This machine has been causing errors since I got it. The good machine that I am on is excellent. No blue screens and never freezes but it is getting old and i am worried that it will start giving me trouble.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

As already posted if you had problems installing Windows it could be a problem with RAM or HDD.

Check this link and see if the RAM is working fine,

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

Also the exact error messages will definetely help!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're having problems with the HDD may be its time to change it. And if you use the same HDD, errors might continue!

Does scandisk report any bad sectors/clusters?


----------

